# Réveil Edifier if200 et ipod touch



## matt60000 (11 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'ai acheté un réveil edifier if 200 à la fnac et le vendeur m'a dit qu'il était compatible avec l'ipod touch. Or, si j'arrive effectivement à le brancher, en suivant scrupuleusement la notice je ne parviens pas à régler le réveil qui n'a de cesse de biper. Y-a-t-il un réel problème de compatibilité, si oui, peut-on passer outre? Le problème semble venir du fait qu'il n'y ait pas de menu extra dans le touch.
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà réussi à résoudre ce problème?


----------



## Pellaon (22 Décembre 2009)

matt60000 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai acheté un réveil edifier if 200 à la fnac et le vendeur m'a dit qu'il était compatible avec l'ipod touch. Or, si j'arrive effectivement à le brancher, en suivant scrupuleusement la notice je ne parviens pas à régler le réveil qui n'a de cesse de biper. Y-a-t-il un réel problème de compatibilité, si oui, peut-on passer outre? Le problème semble venir du fait qu'il n'y ait pas de menu extra dans le touch.
> Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà réussi à résoudre ce problème?



Oui, c'est assez simple :
- il faut d'abord appuyer sur Snooze jusqu'à avoir 2 bips
- appuyer sur snooze un ou 2 fois (c'est sans importance)
- rappuyer jusqu'aux 2 bips

=> c'est maintenant votre ipod touch qui commande. Pour s'en servir comme réveil il faut télécharger une app' dans l'app store, car ce n'est pas prévu !

cf http://www.edifier98.com.ar/downloads/manuales/IF200 Quick operation guide.pdf

Sinon le son est très correct, et ça charge l'ipod touch en même temps !


----------



## rgm201 (25 Décembre 2009)

idem, je n'arrive pas a faire marcher l'ipod touch avec l'IF200 (la recharge n'est pas gérée avec cet accessoire).
Sinon quel est le nom du soft à télécharger sur Itunes?
Quelle est la position adéquate du sélecteur sur le réveil ? (touch pas marqué) ?
Merci.


----------



## Matt666 (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même gros problème, je ne trouve plus l'application a télécharger pour faire fonctionner le Itouch avec le dock.....PLEASE HELP ME 
Je suis désespéré, j'ai surfer deux heures sur le net et j'ai rien trouvé...
Merci d'avance


----------



## Mely-et-image (15 Janvier 2010)

J'ai également reçu cet appareil, et curieusement, j'ai entendu dire que les connecteurs des iPods récents avaient été modifiés, et cela expliquait pourquoi cela ne marchait pas.

J'ai aussi vu que cela marchait avec un iTouch chez certains, et ce sans application tierce.

Quant à moi, cet appareil ne fonctionne ni avec l'iPod 4G de ma mère, ni avec mon iPhone. J'arrive à avoir du son avec l'iPod, mais rien avec l'iPhone.

La fonction réveil ne fonctionne pas.

Que faire ?


----------



## bayliner28 (15 Janvier 2010)

Je crois que la solution serait de changer de radio-réveils



Petite Présentation de mon radio

- Radio-Réveil (Marche avec iPod Nano et iPod Touch et autres)
- Mini-Chaine stéréo en même temps... Le son est d'une puissance extrême 
- 2 Alarmes (Radio-Réveil)
- On peut se réveiller avec le BIP, La radio ou l'iPod


Bref... Pleins d'autres fonctionnaliter...


C'est un iHome IP 9
89$ Canadien


----------

